# Harnesses for Nat



## Mia's Mom (Jan 25, 2005)

Here are the Harness Outfits I made for Paris, Vienna, & Cosmo - Just for you Nat!!


----------



## Mia's Mom (Jan 25, 2005)

Here is Cosmo's


----------



## Mia's Mom (Jan 25, 2005)

Together.....


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

Oh wow those are super adorable she is gonna love them


----------



## MissMolly (Jan 28, 2005)

Those are super cute!


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

Those are so cute! Good job! :wink:


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

wonderful!!!!!


----------



## Gadget's Mom (Jan 14, 2005)

those are great


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

they're so fancy!
xxxxxxxxx


----------



## stefania (Apr 16, 2005)

Very cool


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

:love7: :love7: :love7: :love7: :love7: i can't wait till they are here  

i think they are wonderful !! 

kisses nat


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

They are stunning! Please take lots of pics... can't wait!


----------



## chimom (Apr 1, 2005)

Those are so adorable. You must take lots of pics to post, Nat.


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

awwww they are great


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

I agree, pictures pictures pictures!!


----------



## amykate (Jul 6, 2005)

Those halters are too cute! I'm so jealous...Mia's mom makes the best outfits!


----------



## nikki&paris (May 30, 2005)

Those are just beautiful!! I can't wait to see photos with your babies in them Nat!!


----------



## NaliaLee (Jul 16, 2005)

those are great! but how do you get the jewels to stay on?


----------



## luvmydogs (May 13, 2005)

Any pics yet? I am dying to see what they look like in these harnesses.

Leslie


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

nope not yet  maybe tomorrow....i had a message from taxipost that i had a package and tomorrow they are coming again.......but i order a lot , so it could be 2 different things :wink: 

kisses nat


----------



## luvmydogs (May 13, 2005)

Aaaawwwwhhh...please post some pics when you get them. Pretty please!

Leslie


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

Once again you have outdone yourself


----------



## Roie (Jul 19, 2005)

*umm*

is there a way to place an order for one?? They are soo cute and look professional.. and i *love* the personalized touch. They are just the cutest little things and i would love to have one.. so if you or anyone who can make one send me a PM that would be awesome.. thank you


----------

